

These guys grow chairs - hxn
http://fullgrown.co.uk/

======
th3iedkid
>>Each piece is an expression of patience and collaboration with nature.

>>Each tree is well nurtured and tended.

>>All we ask of the tree is that it grows along certain pathways.

Am not sure if its still collaboration while we alone dictate pathways!

